# Here She Is!



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Thats one sweet looking skiff [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]
[smiley=welcome.gif]
Now go get some fish slime on her.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks great! Congrats and welcome to the forum!


----------



## FlatsSteeler (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice Boat.......It's got everything but the kitchen sink see pic 4


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

Right on man.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Nice Boat and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah, ummm.. looks tippy. ;D


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

> Nice Boat.......It's got everything but the kitchen sink see pic 4


Honey-do's can wait! A man with his priorities in order, welcome and keep us posted!


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats a beauty, I'm sure you'll enjoy the heck out of that thing. 

FWIW, you have more stuff on there than I would have, but after owning a hi-sider for a couple years, I think that hull/style is my favorite noe and exemplifies what they are all about. The classics and the newer LT's take it up a few notches of course, but those NMZ's and hi-siders are a lot more portable and fish nearly as big. I already miss mine and will likely replace it or build something similar down the road.


----------



## litlblusrn4bigred (Jan 8, 2007)

Very nice color, I like! Kinda looks familiar yet mine is an lt15 cc. Nice bhote!! ;D


----------



## reelriot (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice looking rig. Gotta love that key lime green!


----------

